# Installation de Windows 10/11 sur  Mac Intel sans Assistant Boot Camp



## conanjc (8 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait un tutoriel pour installer Windows 11 / 10 sur Mac Intel sur un disque externe sans BootCamp, si cela intéresse quelqu'un. Installation en dualboot, pas de virtualisation donc.


----------



## mdlbuz (8 Octobre 2021)

conanjc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai fait un tutoriel pour installer Windows 11 / 10 sur Mac Intel sur un disque externe sans BootCamp, si cela intéresse quelqu'un. Installation en dualboot, pas de virtualisation donc.


Salut
et pas embêté par le truc tpm ?


----------



## conanjc (8 Octobre 2021)

Non, comme je l'explique dans mon tutoriel pas de problème du tout et pas de bidouilles surtout. Je ne poste pas le lien sur le forum car je ne sais pas si cela est autorisé. Il suffit d'aller sur Macplanete.


----------



## mdlbuz (8 Octobre 2021)

Et il est où ton tuto?


----------



## conanjc (8 Octobre 2021)

Ici : Installer Windows 11 sur Mac en dual boot sur un disque externe (2 méthodes)


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2021)

@conanjc
On ne va pas mélanger les genres, donc mieux vaut un message dédié, car la résolution des problèmes sera différente. C'est toi l'initiateur, donc à toi de venir en aide en cas de problème.


----------



## radioman (9 Octobre 2021)

Hum … sans bootcamp, certes, mais:
prérequis: avoir un PC sous Windows ou Windows sur une machine virtuelle … !


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Octobre 2021)

Je vais tester demain. J’ai Windows via assistant bootcamp pour faire la manip. On verra bien si ça marche. Sinon j’ai pas d’autres pc sous la main


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Je vais tester demain. J’ai Windows via assistant bootcamp pour faire la manip. On verra bien si ça marche. Sinon j’ai pas d’autres pc sous la main


Si tu suis le tutoriel de ce message, si tu n'as pas un PC à disposition, tu peux passer ton chemin !


----------



## mdlbuz (15 Octobre 2021)

Ben j’ai un PAC. C’est comme un pc mais dans un mac lol

Crotte, moi qui voulait tester cette méthode et après la tienne pour voir si ça marche.

Donc au final, je vais en venir à une solution plus radicale, revendre mon MacBook Pro, acheter un petit portable sous Windows et racheter un gros mac plus tard.
Mais avant, je teste ces méthodes. Je suis curieux de savoir.


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Ben j’ai un PAC. C’est comme un pc mais dans un mac lol


Hormis une machine virtuelle, je ne vois que ça, mais un PAC c'est quoi exactement ?



mdlbuz a dit:


> Donc au final, je vais en venir à une solution plus radicale, revendre mon MacBook Pro, acheter un petit portable sous Windows et racheter un gros mac plus tard.


Moi c'est l'inverse, pour ne pas être à la rue avec mon nouvel iMac 24", exit mes bidouilles au profit d'un 15" Lenovo. Et hop, plus de prise de tête.


----------



## mdlbuz (15 Octobre 2021)

C’est avec un M1 ton nouveau Mac. Forcément t’es coincé. 
C’est justement pour être tranquille comme toi que je pense vendre et acheter un gros Mac plus tard. J’ai pris ce Macbook parce que sous Intel, je pouvais découvrir l’univers macOS tout en utilisant Windows auquel je suis très habitué. Le Mac me revenait au même prix qu’un autre très bon portable. Donc autant franchir le cap. 
Reste à voir ce qu’Apple va sortir en nouveauté.


----------



## mdlbuz (7 Novembre 2021)

Alors moi j’ai fait tout simplement une mise à jour de Windows 10. Windows update ne voulait pas installer 11 à cause de cette puce tpm. Mais un simple petit utilitaire permet l’installation sans problème.
Et ça fonctionne également pour ceux qui auraient un vieux pc non compatible.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Alors moi j’ai fait tout simplement une mise à jour de Windows 10. Windows update ne voulait pas installer 11 à cause de cette puce tpm. Mais un simple petit utilitaire permet l’installation sans problème.
> Et ça fonctionne également pour ceux qui auraient un vieux pc non compatible.


Ça ne sert à rien de répondre si tu ne fournis pas les informations/indications/logiciels de la marche à suivre. Non ?


----------



## mdlbuz (7 Novembre 2021)

Ça va venir. Faut je trouve le fichier sur internet. C’est un gars qui me l’a donné. Mais on trouve tout sur github


----------

